# Engineer's Week



## Dark Knight (Feb 22, 2007)

:reading: Congratulations to all the engineers here and all over the world on our week. :joke:

HAPPY ENGINEER'S WEEK


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah, I realized that is was this week sometime late yesterday afternoon. As you can see our firm is spearheading the public outreach program in our area. :reading:


----------



## rudy (Feb 3, 2008)

Engineer's Week is coming up again this year (Feb. 17 - 23). Anybody got big plans?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 4, 2008)

Probably go to the combined technical society dinner up in Burlington. It's 100 miles away, so we'll see.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 4, 2008)

The boss man wants a potluck lunch sometime that week, but as the resident party planner I took a poll of the people who actually bring food (and they aren't engineers) and they all declined. So maybe I'll buy bagels.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm taking that Monday off.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 4, 2008)

Engineer's Week?

WGASA???????????????

No pun intended but that is the truth. I realized that last year.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Captain Worley said:


> I'm taking that Monday off.


me too


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 4, 2008)

^ It's more geared toward getting HS and college kids into engineering. For a working pro, it's not much.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 4, 2008)

^^ Huh? It thought it was because we're special!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 4, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> ^^ Huh? It thought it was because we're special!!


And we are. We are a bunch of social innepts. Just watch The Knack


----------



## C-Dog (Feb 5, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ It's more geared toward getting HS and college kids into engineering. For a working pro, it's not much.


For the past couple of years we got free cake served by managment!


----------



## rudy (Feb 5, 2008)

BringItOn said:


> Engineer's Week?
> WGASA???????????????
> 
> No pun intended but that is the truth. I realized that last year.


What does WGASA mean?



VTEnviro said:


> ^ It's more geared toward getting HS and college kids into engineering. For a working pro, it's not much.


Seems like it, I didn't hear much about it until I was out of school. My daughter and I will be at a Girl's in Engineering workshop that weekend.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 5, 2008)

WGASA????

Oh boy. I wish you did not ask but well....WGASA means "Who gives a sh$% anyways"


----------



## rudy (Feb 5, 2008)

We learn something new everyday.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 5, 2008)

BringItOn said:


> And we are. We are a bunch of social innepts. Just watch The Knack


M-m-m-my Sharona? Wh-wh-wh-why?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 6, 2008)

I had to google wgasa.

This board is informative in so many ways.


----------



## ODB_PE (Feb 6, 2008)

Captain Worley said:


> I had to google wgasa.


ditto


----------



## Brody (Feb 6, 2008)

We have a week? I never knew.


----------



## jfusilloPE (Feb 6, 2008)

BringItOn said:


> Engineer's Week?
> WGASA???????????????
> 
> No pun intended but that is the truth. I realized that last year.


What does engineer's week have to do with the World's Greatest Animal Show Anywhere (WGASA)?

P.S. - I was just kidding...I googled it!


----------



## rudy (Feb 20, 2008)

We had cake and coffee today to celebrate engineer's week. Not that many people showed up, so there was alot of cake left over (almost half of it). It was delicious. arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Katiebug (Feb 21, 2008)

We got a mass email from our company's senior VP for science and engineering. That'll probably be it.

Usually I go up to my alma mater for the ASME-sponsored Engineering Week dinner. I get a free meal, usually a sweatshirt or coffee travel mug, and get to take resumes from starry-eyed youngsters in search of summer internships or post-graduation jobs. It's nice to see some of my old professors. They didn't send out invites this year, and I can't find it on the activities calendar, so I wonder if it's even happening!


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 21, 2008)

jfusilloPE said:


> What does engineer's week have to do with the World's Greatest Animal Show Anywhere (WGASA)?
> P.S. - I was just kidding...I googled it!


That is better than *Who Gives A Shit Anyways*.

Great cover :th_rockon:



rudy said:


> We had cake and coffee today to celebrate engineer's week. Not that many people showed up, so there was alot of cake left over (almost half of it). It was delicious. arty-smiley-048:


Good. We had.....nothing....nada....Nobody cares here



Katiebug said:


> We got a mass email from our company's senior VP for science and engineering. That'll probably be it.
> Usually I go up to my alma mater for the ASME-sponsored Engineering Week dinner. I get a free meal, usually a sweatshirt or coffee travel mug, and get to take resumes from starry-eyed youngsters in search of summer internships or post-graduation jobs. It's nice to see some of my old professors. They didn't send out invites this year, and I can't find it on the activities calendar, so I wonder if it's even happening!


Hey...at least the VP had a detail for the engineers. That is way much than must of us will get.

Pseudo rant ON:

Engineering is an underrated career. I have asked myself several times why in the freaking world engineers do not have the same kind of respect that Doctors and Lawyers have. It is because we cannot type well? Or maybe...because we hang around at a message board? I am tempted to find a Lawyers or a Doctors Message Board and see how much better than us they really are. How about that mates? We can find one and make a YKW imitation and start to bash people because they make spelling mistakes. Would be fun.

Pseudo rant OFF :smileyballs:

Fudge them.....

:multiplespotting: Congrats in OUR week....EB ENGINEERS :multiplespotting:

Ray...I will have a beer today so you will not be lonely at the Drunk Tank :beerchug:


----------

